# Somedays Are Diamonds



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

My guru has identified this as a true rarity. It's the Hamilton/Huguenin with a Landeron 4750 movement. Picked it off the bay being sold as non runner, for parts. I figured at worst it might need a vacation at the Briish seaside, so I took a gamble. It arrived today so I immediately removed the old dead WD5 cell popped in one of the Hawks adapters and a 309 and off she went! A little polish a new crystal and it's a keeper.

Notice to Hawk: looks like this is the 3rd variation of the dial!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice find Bill, that dial is fantastic!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice find Bill, I did not know that hamilton used the landeron movement looks in good condition as well.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Very nice find Bill, *I did not know that hamilton used the landeron movement* looks in good condition as well.


We just talked about this the other day in the "Rare" thread. Now pay attention Ken!!!

Here's mine, fresh from overhaul by Silver Hawk:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Notice to Hawk: looks like this is the 3rd variation of the dial!


I was going to post a photo of each of the 3 known varieties...but I seem to be missing one. So from memory:

1) The same as yours above Bill

2) The same as yours above Bill but with a large "Huguenin" and small "electric"

3) And then the one below, which is quite different.

Are there any more? Anyone? :huh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Actually, I ought to post a few more photos of these seldom found watches...although they are Landeron based, there are several differences compared to the other manufacturers using this movement including: the screw-down case backs, the battery fixing arrangement and the unusual coloured movements:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul notice on my watch the large ELECTRIC is below the Huguenin and on MS's above it is the reverse.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Paul notice on my watch the large ELECTRIC is below the Huguenin and on MS's above it is the reverse.


Ah... maybe that was it! I think I have another dial somewhere, so I'll see what that one says.


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Just started looking at this site, those Hammies are gorgeous, going looking!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Notice to Hawk: looks like this is the 3rd variation of the dial!
> ...


 

:blush: I have one and will try to post a picture of it later. If I recall correctly, I think it has a large "Huguenin" and small "electric"

I'm on my way out the door to get my truck (71 Ford Ranchero) ready for our town's 7th annual "show and shine" car show today. They have over 1000 vehicles registered so it should be a good one







There will be cars and trucks from all over the area. I met a fellow last night who came in from Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan (about 750 km). Part of the entry fee is a donation to the food bank, to help support the local municipal region (county). :yes:

If I can remember to bring my camera I'll post some photo's

B)


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> My guru has identified this as a true rarity. It's the Hamilton/Huguenin with a Landeron 4750 movement. Picked it off the bay being sold as non runner, for parts. I figured at worst it might need a vacation at the Briish seaside, so I took a gamble. It arrived today so I immediately removed the old dead WD5 cell popped in one of the Hawks adapters and a 309 and off she went! A little polish a new crystal and it's a keeper.
> 
> Notice to Hawk: looks like this is the 3rd variation of the dial!


 So you're the one who got it! :cheers: I was watching this, but got side-tracked and missed the opportunity. :wallbash: Wear it well Bill

:astro:


----------

